# Reference letter for ex employees of Wipro



## pugazh6 (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi folks,

I had been working with Wipro in past. What is the procedure to get the reference letter from Wipro. If anyone is aware please guide me.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

During exit formalities most of the people will submit roles and responsibilities for the experience letter with the approval of the manager, that should be enough, but in that letter, they wont mention fulltime employment ,you should drop an email so requesting the same so that they will update accordingly and will send you the softcopy.

If you haven't submitted one like that check with the team by dropping an email to [email protected] who might require the manager approval in order to issue the letter( not 100% sure if they issue it now if you didn't submit experience letter during exit formalities but give a try..)


----------



## sonuchristyk (Jun 23, 2019)

Alekhyak said:


> During exit formalities most of the people will submit roles and responsibilities for the experience letter with the approval of the manager, that should be enough, but in that letter, they wont mention fulltime employment ,you should drop an email so requesting the same so that they will update accordingly and will send you the softcopy.
> 
> If you haven't submitted one like that check with the team by dropping an email to who might require the manager approval in order to issue the letter( not 100% sure if they issue it now if you didn't submit experience letter during exit formalities but give a try..)



Hi , could you please share a brief copy of that template .. I am going to need it for my experience letter because the offboarding team has asked me the same to use 'on full time basis ' in word format and share it with them.

As I am not fully aware of how and where I should add that. It would be a big help, if you could guide me on the same.

Thankyou,
Sonu


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi,

You can request the template from the separations team, they will share it in a word format which you can fill and send it back to them so that they can send you the experience letter.

Thanks,
Alekhya


----------

